# John Deere Introduces 2000 Twenty Series Small-chassis Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES 2000 TWENTY SERIES SMALL-CHASSIS TRACTORS 


New, more affordable compact tractors offer more options, versatility, and power 


Cary, N.C. (January 20, 2006) — Outdoor tasks for homeowners and professional landscapers just got easier and more affordable with the introduction of the new John Deere 2000 TWENTY Series small-chassis tractors. 

During the past 18 months, John Deere has redesigned and bolstered its total compact utility tractor offering with the introduction of the 4000 TWENTY Series large-chassis and 3000 TWENTY Series mid-chassis tractors. The 2000 TWENTY Series offers two new models, the 2320 and 2520, at competitive prices. These machines are built for commercial-grade use, featuring 24- and 26.5-hp EPA Tier II-compliant Yanmar engines, best-in-class mower decks, and a variety of attachments. Their ease of use and versatility make these tractors equally ideal for homeowners. 

"More customers are in need of a machine that can perform large mowing jobs, in addition to light-duty chores that can’t be done with standard lawnmowers, such as loader and/or box blade work," says Sean Sundberg, Brand Manager for John Deere Compact Utility Tractors. "John Deere responded with our new small-chassis tractors that help customers select the right tractor for the right job at the right price." 

"While homeowners will appreciate their versatility, ease-of-use, and maneuverability, commercial customers will value the comfort, stability, efficiency and power of the new 2000 TWENTY Series Tractors," he adds. "And, with everyday low prices and high-resale value, buying these tractors has never been easier or more affordable." 

The 2000 Twenty Series tractors are ready to work with standard four-wheel drive, mid- and rear-independent PTO, position-control rockshaft, standard steering brakes, differential lock, and a three-point hitch system. Cruise control, Twin Touch™ dual-pedal foot control, high-back seats and Roll Over Protective Structure (ROPS) enhance operator comfort, ease of use, and safety. Optional features include iMatch™ Quick Hitch for easy attachment and removal of rear implements and an independent lift system for mid-mower deck. 


John Deere 2320 compact utility tractor – Available Spring 2006 
Designed with a powerful 24-hp Yanmar engine and a full Category 1 three-point hitch, the 2320 can handle implements with ease. More powerful and more affordable than the 4110 model it replaces, the 2320 offers big-tractor features in a small package, such as folding ROPS, position control on the three-point hitch, increased hydraulic configurations, standard cruise control, and, best of all, quick and easy removal and attachment of the new 54D and 62D OnRamp mower deck. 


John Deere 2520 compact utility tractor – Immediate Availability 
The 2520 gives customers the ultimate workhorse in a small-chassis tractor. Replacing the popular 4115, the 2520 offers the same reliability and durability with 26.5 hp, increased hydraulic capacity, larger tires, a high-back seat, backhoe availability, the 62D OnRamp mower deck, and the 72-inch mid-mower. 


54D and 62D On Ramp mower decks 
"A common request from our customers was to have quick and easy attachment and removal of mower decks," Sundberg explains. "John Deere responded by introducing the next generation of mid-mount mowers that provides not only the flawless cut quality for which John Deere is known, but also best-in-class attachability." 

With the introduction of the 54D and 62D mower decks, customers now can drive onto the mower deck to attach and detach, rather than manually muscling the mower deck. The Stow 'N' Go brackets provide a safe and convenient place to store the mower deck. Additionally, all new material collection systems are available for grass pickup and bagging. 

The 2000 TWENTY Series is available at a lower cost than the TEN series models they replace and are backed by John Deere’s popular three-year, 2,000-hour limited warranty, which offers two years of full product coverage and a third year of engine and power train coverage. Exceptional service and support delivered by the industry-leading network of John Deere dealers, lower maintenance costs, and higher resale value enhance the overall value of these machines over their lifespan. 

Find out more about the new John Deere TWENTY Series Tractors and the full line of John Deere compact utility tractors through your local dealer, or visit www.JohnDeere.com. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 



JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES 2000 TWENTY SERIES SMALL-CHASSIS TRACTORS


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I would be interested in finding out how much improved the hydrolics are over the replacement series of Loaders and machines (410 loader, 4110 & 4115). Its been difficult to actually lock in the numbers for the total GPM flow, lift abilities (loader & 3Pt). I would like to compare old vs new but I cant find any new specs....

for example the 2305 which replaces the 2210 has less lift ability than the 2210. I dont think that is the case with the 2320 & 2520..

Duc

P.S great info by the way Chief!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like they have made some improvements and added more hp. I am really disappointed to see that Deere still has that 2 speed Hi/Lo range transmission. It really does need a 3 speed range and sometime low is too low and high is just too much. Didn't really cover much about the hydraulics as you mentioned. 

4115 4WD Compact Tractor (24 hp)  


2520 4WD Compact Tractor (26.5hp)  

I think the biggest and most important issue folks (well at least folks like me) will be looking at is will the new Twenty Series tractors be as reliable and bullet proof as the 100% Japanese Yanmar small frame 4000 Ten Series tractors.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was under the impresssion that the 2520 is still 100% Yanmar no? I just looked at the link and with that HP increase the PTO hp goes up .1 an HP - yep I didnt actually leap up with excitement on that increase  

I agree on the reliability of the Yanmar built machines (2210 thru 4115) you dont hear a bad thing about them, few failures or defects over the course of the products lifespan or introduction.
Looking through how many websites, and members who have these machines its really impressive to say the least. I think the biggest reason is that they are not electronics based or feature rich. No wonder the japanese cars are wolloping American made everyday


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You may be right Joe. I was under the impression that Deere was trying to get away from the Japanese built tractors and start producing them here in the states. I will have to see what I can find out about that.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

well they definately leave you confused after you read the spec because the engine is Yanmar but at the bottom is says USA..

I guess I'll be going to see one at the dealer with the mfg stamp on the frame....if it says Osaka then I'm happy


----------

